

Real-Valued Recurrent Neural Networks more Powerful than Turing Machines - hhm
http://gpickard.wordpress.com/2008/05/30/real-valued-recurrent-neural-networks-more-powerful-than-turing-machines/

======
rw
You mean: equivalent to hyper-Turing machines.

~~~
hhm
Yes; but I only posted the original title.

